

How to Design a Roller Coaster That'll Make You Beg For Mercy - brandonhall
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/2015-designing-fury-325-roller-coaster/

======
karmakaze
They didn't even mention the short length, so the front isn't going slowly
down while the back is still going up and cresting. Good use of 4-wide
seating.

